# Deformed nail.



## Mist699 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,
My hedgehog Hedie (4-6 years old) has a small problem. One of her nails are HUGE, deformed, and seems to have a yellowish/green tint to it (I'm color blind so I can’t narrow it down more than that). Every time I trim it, it bleeds and I have to use cornstarch to stop it. It doesn’t seem to bother her but I'm concerned and looking here to see what I should so. 

If you need more info just let me know.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

The nail sounds to be infected, if it's enlarged, I would bring your Hedgie to the vet, to have it looked at. The vet can also cut her nails for you, when you are there.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

yes deffinitly take her to the VET


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder if your little one has a fungal infection. You'll need to take Hedie to the veterinarian to have it examined and probably cultured to determine the nature of the infection. How does the skin around the nail bed look? Red?


----------



## Mist699 (Nov 4, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> I wonder if your little one has a fungal infection. You'll need to take Hedie to the veterinarian to have it examined and probably cultured to determine the nature of the infection. How does the skin around the nail bed look? Red?


It looks just like the skin around all the other nails. Dosn't look red or inflamed.

I will call the vet durning my lunch and see what time they can get her in.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

okay that sounds good


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I personally would have expected to hear there was some redness, if the nail is that yucky. But hopefully it is just a really localized infection and will be easily treated. Let us know what the veterinarian thinks. I'm very interested to hear more.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

please update us


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had a few elderly hedgehogs whose nails have gotten thick with age much like often happens with elderly humans. The nails don't bleed when trimmed though but when this happens it gets difficult to know where to trim. At the other extreme, I've also had a couple of elderly hedgehogs whose nails got very thin and fine with age.


----------



## Mist699 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nancy said:


> I've had a few elderly hedgehogs whose nails have gotten thick with age much like often happens with elderly humans. The nails don't bleed when trimmed though but when this happens it gets difficult to know where to trim. At the other extreme, I've also had a couple of elderly hedgehogs whose nails got very thin and fine with age.


Was it just one nail though? All the others nails look healthy and such on my hedgie.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

can you take a pic of the nail?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My Snow has one nail in particular that is very thickened and curled and dry. The others are not quite as bad.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

I have one hoggie that has his nails curling up. And they you cant see the quick well and it doesnt bleed when you quick them either. Suck because I know it hurts him so I have to be extra careful. Not discoloration though.


----------



## Mist699 (Nov 4, 2008)

Vet said there is nothing to worry about. I just need to let it be and trim it occationally (but not to much).


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

That's good to hear. I'm glad it's not an infection, or anything serious. 

Maybe you would want to try filing it? Instead of trimming it, since you said it bleeds all the time when you cut the nails. I don't know how co-operative your hedgie will be with that though! :lol:


----------

